# Wühlmäuse



## Hypo (1. Sep. 2009)

Hallo
habe seit 2008 Preiselberen in meinen Garten.
Die lästigen Wühlmäuse :evil    haben alles untergraben
sogar der Rasen blieb nicht verschont.Wir haben
schon etliche Köder ausgelegt hat aber nichts
gebracht . Hat da jemand ne lösung für uns.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## tattoo_hh (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

ich nutze ratten und wühlmausköder in form von wachsblöcken..
die schraub ich bei mir im garten an die üblichen "wanderwege"...
ersten tag passiert nichts, am zweiten erste zaghafte nagespur...
dritter und vierter tag schlagen sie richtig zu (scheint zu schmecken)
und dann ist ruhe....
irgendwann ziehen die nächsten ein. das sieht man an den blöcken wen es wieder los geht...


----------



## fischerl (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

hallo jürgen,

wachsblöcke? davon hab ich noch nie was gehört. wir haben die netten tierchen auch im garten und ich wäre überglücklich, wenn du da wirklich was wirksames dagegen wüßtest.
unsere katze kommt nicht nach, obwohl sie fast jeden tag so ein vieh daher bringt.

kannst du mir da was genaueres nennen, bitte? gern auch per PN.

lg und schon mal danke
fischerl


----------



## MichaelHX (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

Moin,

wir haben auch viele Jahre sehr grosse Probleme mit Wühlmäusen
gehabt. Ich habe viele Sachen ausprobiert, nichts hat geholfen.

Dann ist uns (vor 4 Jahren) ein Kater zugelaufen. Seitdem keine
Probleme mehr. 

Und Ratten kann er auch. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

Es gibt spezielle "Wühlmausfallen", schauen aus wie eine große Zange. Zwischen die beiden Zangenarme wird ein Plättchen eingesetzt, welches bei Berührung das Zuschlagen der Zangenarme bewirkt.
Wir haben reichlich Wühlmäuse, leider keine Katze... und die Hunde gehen nicht wirklich auf Wühlmausjagd.
Wenn sie denn wieder aktiv sind, wird ein Loch in den Gang gegraben, die Zange eingesetzt, ein Tontopf obenauf, mit einem Stein das Ablaufloch verdeckt. In aller Regel hat man nach 2 Tagen Erfolg.
Die Zange, den Tontopg, Grabschäufelchen.... möglichst nicht mit bloßen Händen anfassen sondern mit gut benutzten Gartenhandschuhen, sodaß möglichst wenig menschlicher Geruch anhaftet.
Eva-Maria


----------



## HHoheluft (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*



tattoo_hh schrieb:


> ich nutze ratten und wühlmausköder in form von wachsblöcken..
> die schraub ich bei mir im garten an die üblichen "wanderwege"...
> ersten tag passiert nichts, am zweiten erste zaghafte nagespur...
> dritter und vierter tag schlagen sie richtig zu (scheint zu schmecken)
> ...



hallo carsten, haben ebenfalls probleme mit wühlmäusen, würde mich daher auch interessieren was genau du mit dem wachs meinst - kann man das denn so fertig kaufen ?  ggfs. per pn.

gruss,
björn


----------



## maritim (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

wir haben im garten im laufe der jahre in verschiedenen ecken __ wolfsmilch (bot. euphorbia enthyrus) angepflanzt und nun haben wir auf natürlichen wege ruhe.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

Hallo,
ein gutes Mittel gegen Wühlmäuse ist Propangas.
Am besten geht es wenn ein Dachpappenbrenner ohne die Tülle verwendet wird ins Loch reinhalten Gas rein (aber nicht anzünden) und die herausgewühlte Erde mit denn Fuß zuschieben.
Das wird an allen Löchern gemacht und hält lange an.


Oldtimerfreund


----------



## fischerl (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

guten morgen,
die fallen hab ich probiert. nur einen maulwurf gefangen, den wollt ich nicht, der steht unter naturschutz...

mit anderen fallen kein glück gehabt, die wühlmäuse lachen sich nur tot (schön wärs, wenn wenigstens das klappen würde).

katze fängt, kommt aber nicht nach.

gas und wolfsmilchpflanzen - bei 1600m² ein sehr mühevolles unterfangen.

wir haben auch noch ein sogenanntes "selbstschussgerät". uns bis jetzt aber nicht getraut, das einzusetzen...

also - das wachs wäre sehr sehr interessant.

ich möchte nämlich nicht auch immer so riesenlöcher graben müssen, um die diversen fallen einzugraben...

lg und nochmal danke 
fischerl


----------



## Turbo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*



oldtimerfreund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein gutes Mittel gegen Wühlmäuse ist Propangas.
> Am besten geht es wenn ein Dachpappenbrenner ohne die Tülle verwendet wird ins Loch reinhalten Gas rein (aber nicht anzünden) und die herausgewühlte Erde mit denn Fuß zuschieben.
> Das wird an allen Löchern gemacht und hält lange an.
> ...



Hallo
Diese Lösung möchte ich nur Lebensmüden empfehlen.
(Advent, Advent der Hansli brennt)
Wer weiss schon wohin der Mäusegang führt. Vermutlich direkt in den Lichtschacht beim Heizungskeller. :help 

Eine ähnlliche aber für unsere Gesundheit unbedenkliche Lösung sind Räucherkerzen.
Die wurden extra zur Nagerregulierung entworfen.
Räucherkerze (nicht verwechseln mit Räucherstäbchen) ins Loch stecken und anzünden.
Der Qualm füllt sämtliche Gänge und der Sauerstoff wird verdrängt. 

Es gibt auch Benzingeräte welche diese Funktion erfüllen. Frag doch mal deinen Gärtner im Ort ob er es dir vermietet.

Patrik


----------



## oldtimerfreund (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

@Turbo
sowas habe ich selber schon gemacht mit großen Erfolg.
Du sollst ja nicht die ganze Flasche in ein Loch lassen.



oldtimerfreund


----------



## Turbo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

@Oldtimerfreund

Glaube ich dir doch schon.  :smoki
Es gibt ja auch immer Leute die an der Tankstelle rauchen.

Habe nur schon erlebt, wie Tipps umgesetzt werden. 

"Ach es hat ja so viele Mäuse. Da lassen wir das Gas noch ein wenig länger laufen"  

Mit dem Gas wird die Luft verdrängt. Die Maus wird betäubt, schläft ein und stirbt.

Hast Du schon mal eine Gasverpuffung erlebt? 
Eine brandheisse Sache. 

Wer mit Propangas Mäuse vergiftet handelt von mir aus gesehen einfach grobfahrlässig. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das die Versicherung bei einem Schadenfall Regress macht.

Patrik


----------



## expresser (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ja auch unsere Wühlmäuse. Wen wunderts, wir haben unseren Garten angrenzend zu einem Feld. Am Anfang hat es mich geärgert weil der Rasen über den Höhlen nachgibt und der Ein oder Andere Baum mangels Wurzeln den Geist aufgegeben hat. Dann bin ich mit dem Motorrad in den Garten und hab die Abgase in die Löcher geleitet bis am anderen Ende der Rauch aufstieg. Die Löcher verschlossen und Ruhe.
Erstmal.
Die kommen doch immer wieder!
Ich bin es Leid die ganze Zeit auf der Jagt zu sein. Solange nichts gröberes passiert kann ich mit ihnen leben. Wenn ich nicht mehr mit ihnen leben kann muss ich wieder in die Stadt ziehen aber das mag ich nicht!


----------



## Bebel (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wühlmäuse*

Hallo

Also Gas in die Gänge zu leiten halte ich für ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen, zumindest wenn man nicht nur eine Wühlmaus hat.

Bei mir haben die Wühlmäuse ein so weitreichendes und auch tiefes Gangsystem, da habe ich schon mal eine Stunde den Gartenschlauch in ein Loch gehalten und von dem Wasser nie wieder was gesehen.

Mein komplettes Grundstück ist unterwandert (ca. 2500m²) überall Löcher, überall Gänge. Ständig hängen irgendwelche Pflanzen mit den Wurzeln in der Luft, zwei Sträucher haben deshalb schon ihr Leben gelassen.

Über die Fallen lachen die die Wühlmäuse nur, genauso über jegliche Art Wolfsmilchgewächse, Knoblauch und Geruchsstoffe.

Gift hilft sicherlich - da habe ich jedoch Angst, daß sich mein Hund, der sich öfter mal eine Wühlmaus schnappt, daran vergiften könnte.

Vorletzten Winter bis Frühjahr hatte ich eine Schleiereule in der Scheune, im Sommer danach gab es weniger Mäuse - leider hat sich die Eule wohl einen anderen Unterschlupf gesucht - dieses Jahr sind die Wühlmäuse wieder eine Plage --- mit der ich wohl einfach leben muß :?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2018)

Bei mir haben sie auch wieder zugeschlagen .
Das war meine über 30 Jahre alte Kletterrose - letztes Jahr
  Jetzt sieht das so aus  
und das ist der Rest


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2018)

Geht ja noch weiter mit den Wühlis. Hab mir also einen Schlauch genommen, und in die Gänge gehalten . 
Dann passiert das : 
                  
Natürlich habe ich sofort das Wasser abgestellt, kann doch die Kinder nicht umbringen. Da die Sonne kräftig schien, waren sie alle auch schnell wieder trocknen, und
krabbelten zurück in ihre Löcher.


----------



## Anja W. (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Jolantha,

die Schwarze ist ja richtig hübsch 

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich über Nacht auch einen durchbuddelten (Mini-)garten. Bei mir hat die Sache mit dem Wasser prima geklappt. Ich habe zwar auch gehört, wie die ein oder andere Maus durch die Büsche abgehauen ist, aber nach der 2. Flutungsaktion war Ruhe. Wenn ich jetzt wieder einen Tunnel sehe, gibt es gleich Wasser auf die Rübe. Wir haben aber eine große Brandmauspopulation im Garten. Vielleicht mögen die sich auch nicht sonderlich. Brandmäuse sind mir auch lieber. Zum Einen sind sie hübsch und zum Anderen machen sie nichts kaputt.

Eine Bekannte schwört auf die Kombi Wasser und Hund. Sie flutet die Löcher und der Hund fängt die Mäuse, die zu flüchten versuchen. Hält aber auch nie lange, da sie am Feld wohnt...

Herzliche Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juni 2018)

Hei, bei mir war mal ein riesen Mauseloch unter der __ Kaiserkrone (???) Extra gegen Mäuse angepflanzt...
Also Falle davorgestellt...Wer war drin? Eine Spitzmaus...:schäm: anderesmal einen kleinen Wassereimer vor ein Loch eingraben..wer war drin? Eine Spitzmaus paddelte um ihr Leben...
Im Komposthaufen sind auch Löcher...wer kommt raus, als ich was reinwerfen will? Spitzmaus mit 3 Jungen die an der Schanzwurzel hängen...
Was ich sagen will..bevor man irgendwelche Vergasungsaktionen startet, erstmal gucken, wer da wohnt...
Ich habs aufgegeben..wir haben aber auch keine Wühlmäuse mehr...die haben mir früher immer die Obstbäume abgefressen...is schon lange Jahre Ruhe...
Wir haben auch überall auf dem Grundstück Euphorbia/Wolfsmilchstauden. Man muß sie aber auchmal stehen lassen, bis die Samen reif sind...weil die Mäuse sammeln die ein, fressen sie und gehen ein daran...die Spitzmäuse und Maulwürfe dagegen nicht, weil die das nicht fressen...
Außerdem haben die Nachbarn zum Glück Katzen...freu mich immer wenn ich sie sehe...herzlich willkommen zum Rötelmäuse fressen...die Übertragen das Huntavirus, das bei uns im Ort schon viele Leute hatten...das is kein Spässle :-(
Ratten fangen sie auch..wenns denn mal welche gibt...*ggg* die Nachbarin bekommt sie immer als Geschenk vor die Füße gelegt :brrrr:
VG Monika


----------



## Lion (13. Juni 2018)

hallo,
einen Rasen-Roboter einsetzen, der läuft jeden Tag, und das mögen die Tiere nicht und der
Rasen ist Tip-Top.
VG. Léon


----------

